# Good place to take 10 year olds fishing on Ocean Isle?



## Bucknut71 (May 18, 2013)

Hi all. Hitting Ocean Isle end of the week with my twin boys ready to fish for what they call "real" fish (they're spoiled from fishing in our farm pond and easily catching bass and bluegill).

They'll be all in for fishing in the surf with me, but I am hoping to find someplace we can access on the backside of the island where they can use lighter gear they can handle better. Also, not sure what to expect on the beaches - are non-fishing people freaking out if they see someone fishing, afraid we'll be attracting sharks? I've read some crazy stuff, even when it's early or late and not great times for people to be in the water. 

Looking at satellite images, it appears there isn't much access other than private docks. Is there anywhere we can safely get to in order to fish Jinks Creek or the ICW? We'll be toward the eastern end of the island.

Thanks!


----------



## 4X4 FISHING (Feb 24, 2009)

Go all the way to the eastern end of the island.Turn right on Shallotte Blvd.Go to the end of the street. Nice fishing pier with plenty of parking. Check it out on google earth. Have caught Flounder there before.Good crabbing area too.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

I like Tubbs Inlet on the west side of the island (I fish it from the Sunset side, though). Check out this site for good fishing times- http://www.tides4fishing.com/us/north-carolina/tubbs-inlet

Later next week looks the best for fishing as the moon will become full and the tides will be stronger. The high tides are also later. Fish the hour before through the hour after if you are there.

Of course people will now freak out with you fishing on the beach. it should not be a big surprise to people that the whole area is a shark nursery and they are there whether people fish or not. Find an out-suck on the beach and fish it early morning. Fish it close in. You can pm me if you want to talk more.


----------



## Bucknut71 (May 18, 2013)

Thanks folks! I had seen that pier on the back and didn't know if it was public or not. Thought both inlets looked good too, but not sure about access.

Phaedrus, I'm going to try pm'ing.


----------

